# ferrets as pets..



## Georgeyboy! (Jun 11, 2009)

Only heard about ferrets as pets about 6 months ago.


i love ferrets and want to know everything about them , were you keep them, are they tame etc?


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

The best pet i ever had was a ferret unbelievably tame and playful, i cant think of a better pet personally. They dont smell if you bath them and keep everything clean, love to socialise and the list of positives is endless.

Just one word of warning if your ever looking to get a female, look into spaying, or if its been spayed.


----------



## Georgeyboy! (Jun 11, 2009)

I sort of fell in love with them while walking my dog lol, some girl had a white one, was extremely nice and luckily my dog loved it aswell.

How much would a cage be for 2?


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

they r a stunners.... :2thumb: am getting mine this webnesday :whistling2: cant wait lol..


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

you can keep them indoors or in an outside hutch - they need lots of things to keep them entertained, if you get them as babies they are likely to be quite nippy but with training over time this goes.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Georgeyboy! said:


> I sort of fell in love with them while walking my dog lol, some girl had a white one, was extremely nice and luckily my dog loved it aswell.
> 
> How much would a cage be for 2?


 
My dog loves them too but then again he has very little brain and probably thinks he is a ferret.

I have an exporer ferret cage that cost me £125 and also have a 6 foot coop which cost me £120 both are ideal for ferrets depending on where you want to keep them.


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

we have had ferrets for a few years and they make great pets prob the best there is. Check my link for more info its a great forum with tons of info


----------



## psycomadlad (Jul 27, 2009)

*stinky pete n jess*

:2thumb:ferrets are among the best freinds youcan have:flrt:. spaying cuts down on smell and wood baced cat litter in housing. stinky pete n jess are my pair Iuse them to acustom my russell pups for working as it asked for by alot of russel owners with out any misshaps they go in with the pups after 4 weeks . As young adults were rescued by rspca and spayed by them. Never had any nastyness with the pups or my 2 children and ally my 10 year old daughter plays n feeds them everyday"Although ferretts do like to play rough :bash:using mouth n claws bit like a cat but not as sharp:lol2: !!!if you have a gill aparently u have to either mate them or have them spayed or they die it can be a spayed male, somthing to do with a wax plug if it isnt removed some kind of toxic shock sets in.


----------



## Fuzzie (Jul 25, 2009)

Ferrets are lovely pets, if looked after properly you should not need to worry about the smell :blush:
We have 2 Jills living in a 6ft x 9ft pen, they have the freedom to run climb and even dig which they just love to do. IMO the more space you can give them the better off they will be. I personally don't like to see them cooped up in a single storey rabbit hutch as they are far to inquisitive and intelligent and become bored very easily. 

Good luck I'm sure after your first one it won't be long until there is two, three, four, ect ect :lol2:

To see where we keep ours, just look at my site on Polecat palace,,lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> The best pet i ever had was a ferret unbelievably tame and playful, i cant think of a better pet personally. They dont smell if you bath them and keep everything clean, love to socialise and the list of positives is endless.
> 
> Just one word of warning if your ever looking to get a female, look into spaying, or if its been spayed.


Batheing will make them smell worse and ruin the oil in their skin. : victory:
If you want to keep the smell down best thing I have found is feeding BARF. No "ferret smell" and output is very little and practically odourless. 



Georgeyboy! said:


> I sort of fell in love with them while walking my dog lol, some girl had a white one, was extremely nice and luckily my dog loved it aswell.
> 
> How much would a cage be for 2?


If you want a cage for 2 you're going to need something like an explorer, ferret nation 1 storey, super pet deluxe or 2storey 4' rabbit hutch, prices will differ depending where you go.


----------



## Georgeyboy! (Jun 11, 2009)

Jesus christ a 6x9 cage

i just about have room for my boas : victory:

Hmm, I think ill give it a miss for now


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

mine live in a 6x4 shed and we let them out every day in a secure garden for a run around. they have so many toys to.x


----------



## Halfpint (Sep 11, 2009)

Can you keep them on their own, or are they best in pairs?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

They are very social and need to be kept in pairs or groups.
Not fair to keep one on its own in my opinion ( unless u can find an older rescue who dont get on with other ferrets )


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

as above there extreamly social animals and need to be kept in pairs minimum, imo you havnt seen a ferret at its best until you've seen them charging around with another ferret :2thumb:


----------

